# Tilefish



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Best bait and depths for tilefish?? Thanks


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Best bait for us has been squid. Typically we focus on the 800-1200ft range mud bottom.


----------

